# Wow Verizon! More fees!



## max5ive8 (Dec 8, 2011)

So now there is an upgrade fee when getting a new phone, even with contract renewal. ($30) I guess once they got your whole family on board it is hard to leave.








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That fee been around for awhile. I heard if you call Verizon loyal customer section you can have it waved.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

isnt "activation" no longer relevant, just take the sim and move it?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Pretty much unless you not coming from a sim card phone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

This increase in fees is industry wide in response to increased subsidies on more and more sophisticated devices.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

StephenMilone said:


> isnt "activation" no longer relevant, just take the sim and move it?


As long as you're willing to pay full price for the phone. I think it still works out to be cheaper to buy reduced price gs3 from vzw and pay fees and data than to pay full price and keep unlimited data.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

recDNA said:


> As long as you're willing to pay full price for the phone. I think it still works out to be cheaper to buy reduced price gs3 from vzw and pay fees and data than to pay full price and keep unlimited data.


Don't think that's accurate, especiallyif you use more than 2 gigs. Plus you can buy the phone off craigslist just the same.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> As long as you're willing to pay full price for the phone. I think it still works out to be cheaper to buy reduced price gs3 from vzw and pay fees and data than to pay full price and keep unlimited data.


Its cheaper to pay full price and not worry about trying to keep up with how much data you use during the month. Like said you can buy what you want off eBay,swappa and so on. Wait a few months on a new release phone and you can buy it at about the same price as the subsidized price at Verizon and have to give up your current plan.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Its cheaper to pay full price and not worry about trying to keep up with how much data you use during the month. Like said you can buy what you want off eBay,swappa and so on. Wait a few months on a new release phone and you can buy it at about the same price as the subsidized price at Verizon and have to give up your current plan.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


+1. i'd rather pay full price than try to police my data use... my usage is ridiculous, i couldn't afford to pay Verizon's rates with a data cap. VZW overages are harsh, to put it mildly.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## danscmc (Jun 19, 2012)

I think it will be a different scenario for everyone. For myself I spend more time tethered than using my phone. I am at the point now that if my phone can setup a wireless access point and be one of the ways I can send you and receive calls from Google voice it is good enough.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

